# New Member and to Smoking



## demolitionman (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone....Just bought a wallyworld "Great Outdooors" gas unit in 34" height and haven't even put it together yet....I haven't smoked before, but think I can gain a lot of knowledge here at the forums to get an idea of what's going on....I'm an OTR Truckdriver and don't have a lot of time to smoke, but want to make it one of my hobbies....I'm sure I'll enjoy my membership here at the Smoking Meat Forums....Thanks for everything in advance....DemolitionMan


----------



## wavector (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome To the forum. Good luck with the new smoker. I'm not much of a gasser, but some here will assist you with modifications, if any, that you made need to be successful with your efforts.


----------



## scotty (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome D.M.

Dont break anything. Just enjoy and learn.

 Never  hesitate to ask any question.
 There are  no smoke snobs here

I'm new and already addicted.


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Welcome to SMF!  Be sure to sign up for Jeff's 5 day ecourse on smoking and techniques, all good info in there!

Be sure also to season that smoker before use...here's one thread on that subject, or ya can search the Forums for others...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=seasoning

Enjoy and good to have ya aboard!


----------



## allen (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Make sure you sign-up for Jeff's ECourse, Great info. Now get your smoker together and get to smokin.you'll enjoy it as you learn. Again Welcome


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You couldn't have picked a better place to learn about smoking. The folks around here are friendly and always ready to help out, so don't be shy about asking questions.

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## porsche smoker (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, Still a newbie here too. Ask lots of questions. There are no dumb q's, but ya might get a few dumb answers. Seriously, great place to learn, and the taste will be worth the experience.


----------



## gramason (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, you will find pleanty of help here to get you on your way.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to smf.Keep comin round for tons of great smokin info!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! you'l be smoking like a pro before you know it!


----------



## dingle (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome D-man! Glad you found us. My bro pulls for H.O. Wolding. I can see what you mean about not having much time for what will soon to become an addicition. I dont get to see him much. He's always on the road too. Lots to learn here and you will be a pro in no time. Enjoy!


----------



## jts70 (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Please feel free to ask lots of questions, good folks and advice here


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. Even if your time is limited, you can find something to smoke up, plenty of great ideas, tips, and some laughs too! Stick around my friend, it only gets better.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 27, 2007)

D-Man:

Nice to have you on board.  I help individuals get retrained into new fields and OTR Driving is a common theme for me.

By the way, the SMF Forum has GPS observation, so we will know where you are at all times.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   OK, OK, not really.

Know you will have fun with your new smoker.

Once again, welcome.

Skip


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome DemolitionMan -

By now you've already seen the great group we have here ready to jump in and help out - You pu that thing together and we'll help you use it and make great BBQ, sausages -you name it!


----------



## rip (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site, you will like it here.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, you're in the right place to learn all your heart and mind desires of this most addicting and tasty rewarding hobby, glad you joined us


----------



## demolitionman (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys/gals for the warm welcome....Seems to be some real smokers on this forum....Just got in and don't have much time at home for now....But it looks like it's gonna be beef stew for now....Haven't even put my smoker together cause I'm wanting to see if there's any "upgrades" to be done to make it a better smoker....See ya around, DemoMan


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard DemoMan... You certainly came to the right place for all things smokin'!

Get that thing put together and take it with ya' on the road! You'll be the hit of the truck stops for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Demoman, sorry I missed your intro post! I must have been deer hunting.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## monstah (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! And by the way, you won't be calling it a "hobby" soon. It's spelled A-D-D-I-C-T-I-O-N!!!


----------

